# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  LCN total blocked - supported by Martech Box III

## mohamed73

*LCN total blocked - supported by Martech Box III*  *From now it's possible to repair / reset total blocked untis with folllowing screen information:* *
Incorrect PIN entered too many times.
System is now locked.
Contact your Nissan dealer.* 
It works on all Nissan LCN, Opel Touch & Connect and similar units.
It's available only for Box III and OMAP-5948 activation. 
Watch example of repair process:

----------

